# Professional Shooter David Miller Wouldnt Let a Storm Keep Him From Setting a Record



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

A downpour threatened Millers chance to make history moments before he was set to start on the evening of May 16 at Heartland Trap and Skeet in Harrisonville, Missouri.
The several hundred supporters who had gathered to watch the attempt ran to take cover in nearby tents.
The rain eventually stopped, but lightning continued to flash across the sky as Miller started his no-easy feat &#8722; drilling more than 4,000 shotgun shells into the air as he aimed to shoot clay targets.
More here:
http://www.shotgunlife.com/shotgun-...him-from-setting-a-guinness-world-record.html


----------

